# DIY! Filter Media Bag.



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

*Hi there! Today I will give you one of my best DIY projects!
A Filter Media Bag.
You won't have to go out to the store and waste your money on buying more because once you are able to make these they will probably last you a long time of course.

ITEMS NEEDED:
Filter Pad at least 12"Length x26"Width x.75" Height
Scissors
Sewing machine (1st option)
Needle with white colored string (2nd option)
Ruler
Filter Media (Optional

Procedures:
First- using the Ruler measure out the size of the desired filter pad dimensions for your filter.
Second- match dimensions on filter pad and use scissors to slit a small line at the desired length and width (WARNING) MAKE SURE LENGTH AND WIDTH ARE "2x" DOUBLED SO IT WILL FIT IN YOUR FILTER.
Third- once you have that done cut straight from the length and width until they meet each other.
Fourth- fold the filter pad so it will look like the desired filter pading and using a sewing machine or hand sewing abilities sew two of the left and right sides together. That leaves the top "OPEN" and the base "CLOSED" so you can insert in filter media such as Ammo-chips or Ammo-Carb
Fifth- you can completely seal the top by sewing it or carefully use the needle with a bigger string thread or same size that can last the water conditions and have it go through the top sides and connect to make a drawstring closure if you know what I mean.
Sixth- Finally you have made your own Filter Media Bag.
Be creative and come up with your own media bags that will last you a good time.
Thanks for reading my DIY on Filter Media Bags.

*


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

I used "Poly-fil extra loft quilt batting" instead of a filter pad to replace filters in both my tanks. It is similar material but weaker fabric than the filter pad. for 5$ I got a huge roll. I just wrapped the fabric around my old media bag plastic skeletons put some activated carbon inside and tied them off with rubber bands. 5 mins and my filter was ready! I will post updates about how the filters perform.


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

ashtricks said:


> I used "Poly-fil extra loft quilt batting" instead of a filter pad to replace filters in both my tanks. It is similar material but weaker fabric than the filter pad. for 5$ I got a huge roll. I just wrapped the fabric around my old media bag plastic skeletons put some activated carbon inside and tied them off with rubber bands. 5 mins and my filter was ready! I will post updates about how the filters perform.


Hey neighbor, I'm from Springville N.Y.
I'm thinking of trying the same thing, saw the quilt batting at walmart and I only use carbon when I have meds or chemicals to remove so i figure I'll just cut to size and place in the plastic cartridge holder should save a ton of money.


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello Hanky!
Nice to see you here.
I am using it as a mechanical filter in my 10 gal. I have put a foam pad before it to stop the bigger particles and the batting to stop the finer ones. I will see if I need to put more batting if it does not stop most of the fine particles.
-Ashish


----------

